# Looking for a coding position



## skmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

I will be taking the CPC exam in April. I am looking for any coding job near the Tyler TX area. If anyone knows of anything available around here or anything that could be done from home please let me know!!!Thanks


----------

